# Edge of Tomorrow 2: Regisseur & Drehbuchautoren stehen fest



## CarolaHo (10. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Edge of Tomorrow 2: Regisseur & Drehbuchautoren stehen fest* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Edge of Tomorrow 2: Regisseur & Drehbuchautoren stehen fest


----------



## Phone (10. April 2016)

Die Idee vom ersten Teil war echt gut, Logiklücke hin oder her.
Bei manchen Filmen muss man halt drüber hinweg schauen...


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2016)

hoffentlich lassen die aber die Trolle nicht an den Titel die das beim ersten Teil schon so in den Sand gesetzt haben und keiner Wusste ob der Film Edge of Tomorrow oder Live, Die Repeat heißt, dass man den titel im US Homerelease auch so umbenannt hat macht das die Sache nicht besser


----------



## hawkytonk (11. April 2016)

"... Es ist also nicht verwunderlich, dass man sich da Gedanken über ein Sequel machte.  ..."  
Kann man so nicht sagen. KEINER wollte so recht eine Fortsetzung machen, oder glaubte daran - außer Tom Cruise.
-->“Edge of Tomorrow was so hard and was so draining. When we went out to dinner when we were making Mission Impossible 5 and Tom said, ‘I have an idea for the sequel to Edge,’ and I said, ‘I don’t want to f***ing hear it. I do not want to know!’ And he pitched the idea to me and he finished pitching it, I was like, ‘Why did you do that?'” -Quelle

Wenn genug gute Ideen, neues 'Zeug' und ein gutes Drehbuch umgesetzt werden, könnte eine Fortsetzung durchaus nett werden. Wer will schon ewig dieselbe Wiederholung?.. 

Meine Lieblingstelle ist die mit dem Lastwagen. -->"Was haben sie sich nur dabei gedacht?".


----------



## Batze (11. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> hoffentlich lassen die aber die Trolle nicht an den Titel die das beim ersten Teil schon so in den Sand gesetzt haben und keiner Wusste ob der Film Edge of Tomorrow oder Live, Die Repeat heißt, dass man den titel im US Homerelease auch so umbenannt hat macht das die Sache nicht besser



Was haben die denn in den Sand gesetzt? Den Titel?
Na wenn es nur das ist was dir an dem Film nicht gefallen hat dann ist ja gut. Lol


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Was haben die denn in den Sand gesetzt? Den Titel?
> Na wenn es nur das ist was dir an dem Film nicht gefallen hat dann ist ja gut. Lol



ja ne, zu wissen wie nen Film heißt ist so total unerheblich *facepalm*
Aber wenn du sonst keine Argumente hast


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2016)

Vorteil für Morgen wärs grob übersetzt hat doch gepasst beim Film 
live die repeat war für mich nur cover design ^^

Nur ich frag mich womit will sich Teil2 beschäftigen ? Wurde nicht alles in Teil 1 abgeschlossen an Story ?


----------



## Odin333 (11. April 2016)

Der Film ist einfach das ideale Beispiel für versaute Checkpoints, das absolute Pro-Argument für Quicksave, quasi das Farcry von Hollywood.

Ich glaube jeder Gamer konnte irgendwann mit dem armen Cage mitfühlen.


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2016)

Der Film ist "und täglich grüsst der Murmeltier" mit Aliens und Militär aber gut rübergebracht


----------



## Sayaka (11. April 2016)

Der Film war zwar gut und auch unterhaltsam, aber ist leider sehr von der Originalvorlage abgedriftet. Mir ist war klar dass der Film nie so gut sein wird wie das Buch, aber verglichen mit All You Need is Kill war der Art Style komplett anders. Mir hat einfach die Axtschwingende Rita und die im Manga viel besser aussehenden Exoskelette gefehlt. Die komischen klobigen Kampfanzugs Dinger haben im Edge of Tomorrow einfach zu seltsam ausgesehen.
Es war schon eine ziemlich Enttäuschung wenn der eigentlich gute Stil so drastisch zum schlechteren geändert wird.


----------

